# Has anyone here ever used B.N.I?



## bentcountershaft (Sep 1, 2011)

For those unfamiliar (like I was until recently) B.N.I. stands for Business Networking International. My boss became a member in our local chapter earlier this year and I've acted as his sub on a few occasions. It's a networking group with local chapters that looks for people to represent various industries in their locations. What I mean by that is that in any local chapter there will be one real estate agent, one interior designer, one electrician and so on. The idea is that there aren't two competing members from the same industry in the same chapter to conflict with one another. The way it works is that you have weekly meetings to learn and discuss marketing techniques and business solutions as well as network with the other members who all trade business cards and tell everyone what kind of clients they are looking for. For example, I'm in the propane business. If the real estate agent that's in our group is selling a home that uses propane they will recommend my business to serve them. If I'm at someone's house giving an estimate on installing a gas fireplace and they mention they're getting ready to get new carpet then I'll recommend the carpet guy from the group and give them one of his cards. I have to imagine that success varies from chapter to chapter based on the people in it, but I've been pleasantly surprised by how well it works. I just got back from a meeting and couldn't keep from thinking that it would be a great place for a commercial photographer (or even retail to some extent) to make contacts so I thought I would pass the idea along.


----------



## CCericola (Sep 1, 2011)

Like any other networking group, it is as good as the members that belong to it. There are several chapters in my area and a new one forming somewhat closer to my location. I have not heard back from the organizer yet. Unlike your local chamber of commerce, they are smaller groups with less competition.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Sep 1, 2011)

That's kind of what I figured about it being as good as the people in it.  It seems the group my boss is in is a pretty good one as we definitely picked up some clients from it.  I wasn't really familiar with any networking groups so the idea was kind of new to me but I kind of like it.


----------



## pen (Sep 2, 2011)

My only concern there is that if the plumber in the group does sloppy work, do you suggest them? How do you know they are good at what they do and are worth suggesting to one of your clients? If you suggest some one that doesn't do a good job you have lowered your status with that client as well as they are less likely to trust your opinion. Careful what you get your self involved in, LinkedIn might be a better solution.


----------



## bennielou (Sep 2, 2011)

I have a less formal Business network.  No dues, no fees, no meetings.  I simply have some "go to" photogs for when I'm booked.  They in turn refer me, when they are booked.  (We all have simular pricing and styles).
I also have several bridal stores, and venues that refer.  (Where is the first place a gal goes when she gets engaged?)  In exchange, I give them huge canvas prints of their brides in the dress or venue.  Which they hang, so it's a bonus for me.

Other people I refer are videographers, DJs, Bands, floral designers, photobooths, wedding coordinators etc.  It's a small group, but I love working with people I know I love working with.  Just last week one of the floral designers I recommend hooked me up with a huge turn key wedding place.  There are only two photographers on the recommended list, and it's us, and another photographer who has a very different style.

I also send a lot of these folks a DVD of images that I took that they can use on their websites and blogs.  Again, it's good for me.  And it's good for them.  So it all works out well.

And that way, you also get to bypass the whole "icky plumber" delimma.


----------



## CCericola (Sep 3, 2011)

There are some things that make BNI less desireable. The meetings are weekly and mandatory. I think you are allowed to miss 2 a year. You can send a proxy but it can't just be anyone. They have to be an employee or associate in the same field.  You also have to provide leads. They understand if you have a bad week but if you don't bring anything to the table, you are out. If you just come to every meeting and leech, you are kicked out.


----------



## pen (Sep 3, 2011)

So you are forced to send your clientele to people that you really don't know that you can trust to provide them with the level of work and professionalism that you do. In my books that is a recipe for loosing clients. 

I can just see one of your clients telling a friend that you were good but then they started getting calls from plumbers and some one trying to sell them windows. Why would some one ask a photographer for good plumber? Or a plumber for their wedding photographer, especially when they didn't use them themselves?

Here is a case and point. I asked an old friend to do my basement, it is what he does for a living. He had worked on the basement of another very good friend that said he did a great job. I fired him about 1/4 into the project as the work was so shoddy. The friend that gave me the reference doesn't own a decent screw driver and would know good work from bad. Funny thing, he is a professional photographer and one of the best I know and shot my wedding:S

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## bentcountershaft (Sep 3, 2011)

I was just passing along an idea that I was previously unfamiliar with.  I'm not in the photography business, so the leads are perhaps more relevant to my work, but it isn't like you're giving a your client list over to people and they're getting unsolicited calls.  If you talk to someone that mentions needing a plumber you tell them you know of one and give them that plumbers card, that's all.  If your client doesn't want to talk to the plumber you know, then they simply don't call them.  I can see the potential for commercial photography through our group as they are actively looking for a photography business to invite.  They don't let just anyone in, they have to be personally recommended and invited by other members then vetted and voted on before becoming a member.  Based on what I've seen in our group, some of the clients I can see a photographer picking up would be the Interior Designer, the commercial general contractor and the commercial real estate agency just within the group itself, not to mention any leads they get.  Like I said, I'm new to it as I'm the proxy for my boss and I just thought it was a neat idea.


----------

